

Show HN: Image search engine I built and subsequently abandoned - dvt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WswSywx6TI&feature=youtu.be

======
ifmw
Nice product but would you mind sharing the reasons why you abandoned it?

Bing image search used to have a nearly identical feature but the flow was
different. You would start with a keyword search for images, and could refine
your search by drawing on a pixel grid in the colours of your choice. I
personally got a kick out of drawing things like drawing a yellow sunset
setting in the left over a blue ocean and having image search results contain
that.

Sadly bing appears to have removed that very very hidden feature. Perhaps for
technical reasons similar to yours (if any?)?

~~~
dvt
There was no real practical application. I don't have the money to run a huge
server farm serving hundreds of thousands of pictures to actually make it
viable.

It was mostly an experiment of me learning how to work with OpenCV. I had no
idea Bing had something similar. That's very cool. At least it shows I'm not
completely bonkers.

------
gillis
That's very unique and impressive! Any chance you would make it open-source?

~~~
dvt
Yep, actually already did! It's at <https://github.com/dvx/skrch>

Code is very messy, though -- I may clean it up in the next couple of weeks :P

------
bink-lynch
I'd say that is pretty impressive.

~~~
dvt
Thanks! :)

